# Starting a Small Business



## Andy_05 (Oct 26, 2003)

I am 17 years old, I work for my dad's lawn care company during the summer as well as having my own small business of 7 yards...well now that winter is here im lookin for some ways to make some money during the cold months. I was wanting to know what veterans and experts such as yourselves on this board would advise me to do...such as what equipment to start out with?? pricing?? this is pretty open here...but as you probably knew im on a pretty tight budget so smaller, cheaper, but reliable equipment ideas would really help.

Thanks to all who post a reply, I really appreciate it...

I live in Indiana if it's any help...


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Andy, I'm far from an expert in snow plowing, but I've been in landscaping most of my life. I bought my first plow in '97. Starting out, I think the key is a versatile truck, one that you can run your landscape business with and also plow with. A 4X4 1 ton dump or even a 3/4 ton or 1 ton 4X4 pick-up would be a good start. As long as you are pretty mechanical, you can get by for a few years with an older truck, and then upgrade when the finances allow. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

since your on a limited budget i would recomend that you start out with a 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck. i wouldnt go the route of 1 ton dump at this point if you dont need to it will save you alot of $ if you are on a limited budget. and you can work your way up to bigger trucks as you develope more clients for plowing or if you find that its not profitable for you you didnt dump all the money into a big truck.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Andy, welcome to PlowSite. I think being 17 years old, you're going to have a tough time getting insurance for plowing. If you do, it's going to be expensive. Why don't you check this out with your agent for the lawn care company. If you decide that getting a plow on a truck isn't cost effective, how about using a snowblower? You could even specialize, since a blower is better suited to some sites than a truck. A member here in the past insisted he could clear a drive faster with a blower than anyone could with a truck. Personally, I think he inhaled too much exhaust, but he seemed to have a good business going. You could also concentrate on sidewalk shoveling/snowblowing or roof shoveling (again insurance is sky high if you're doing any climbing).

The key to making money is not to do what everybody else is doing. Find a niche and fill it (then insist nobody else could possibly do it as well as you since they're just copying you).


----------



## yawsers (Nov 8, 2003)

*snow blower*

Hi Mick I was just wondering if you could direct me to the post where buddy says he could clear driveways faster with a snowblower than with a plow. As I will be using the same method with another driver and a new vehicle for the first time this year.


----------

